# BIETE: Schaltplanerstellung EPLAN P8



## exciter0816 (30 September 2009)

Hallo,

aufgrund von mir plötzlich viel zur Verfügung stehender Freizeit, biete ich eine Schaltplanerstellung in EPLAN P8 (als mein Nebenjob) an.

Ich bin seit 8 Jahren Elektroplaner im Maschinen- und Anlagenbau und arbeite seit 2 Jahren überzeugt mit EPLAN P8.
In die zu erstellenden oder abzuzeichnenden Pläne kann ich z.B. folgenden Eigenschaften einbinden:

Anlagen, Ortkennzeichen
SPS-Listen
Einzel und Summenstücklisten
Anlagenübersichten, die mit Betriebsmitteln verknüpft sind….


Bei Bedarf senden sie bitte eine persönliche Nachricht an mich.

Danke.


----------



## FSOE (23 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
wir suchen für ein Projekt die Elektroplanung in P8.
Stromlaufpläne liegen als pdf vor, Beispielprojekt als Grundlage ist vorhanden.
Da wir selbst mit P8 projektieren, schätzen wir die Bearbeitungszeit auf 120h ein.
Wenn Interesse bitte mail oder Rückruf 03628 734334


----------



## koto (18 April 2012)

*Schaltpläne in P8*

Hallo,

wir haben ein bestehendes Projekt in Papierform, das in P8 umgesetzt werden muss. Ausführung in Deutsch und Englisch, Umfang ca. 40 Seiten ohne Stücklisten und Klemmenpläne.
Die Pläne sind unkomplitiert, Standard-Hardware und Simatic- Baugruppen.

Können Sie ein solches Projekt zeitnahe realisieren??


Weitere Infos über 06151 2789530, Herr Koch-Torger


----------

